# Adobe Premiere Pro (CS5) - Offline Medien



## table1 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe die Testversion von Adobe Premiere Pro Cs5 mal runtergelanden für einen Freund.
Nun wollten wir die Video Dateien von unsere Cam (.mod) in die Timeline einfügen und dann kommt nur so ein Rotes Bild mit "Offline Media".
So wie das hier:
http://images.digitalmedianet.com/2009/Week_8/196x5sd4/story/04-04-338.jpg

Im Vorschau Fenster steht auch "Offline-Media".

Jetzt haben wir es mit einer .avi datei probiert und die hat funktioniert.

Diese .mod Dateien haben wir bereits auf dem Desktop kopiert damit die Quelle immer bekannt ist. 

Wir wissen einfach nicht was wir jetzt noch tun solln....wir brauchen Adobe weil damit kennen wir uns am besten aus.
Hoffentlich hat jemand eine Lösung von uns, selbst in Google finde ich keine Lösung die uns weiterhelfen könnte.... 

mfg


----------



## table1 (27. Mai 2011)

Boah Leute 
kaum zu glauben aber wir haben die Lösung, ENDLICH****** 

Unsere Cam, diese .mod dateien funktionieren anscheint nur wenn man bei einem Neuen Projekt dieses NTSC auswählt 

mfg table1


----------



## Matthias (27. Mai 2011)

hi,

Ist zwar die falsche Forumgruppe hier... aber nichts desto trotz...:
Was ist *.mod bloss für ein Format? Es scheint in eurem Fall kein Codec für dieses Format im Betriebssystem zu sein. Also müsste dieser erst mal installiert werden. Und danach von Premiere auch noch unterstützt werden...

Aber sagt erst mal, was für ein Container *.mod eigentlich ist. Wäre es bspw. wieder mal ein proprietäres Sony-Format, kann's sein, dass es euch viel Mühe machen wird.

Grüsse
Matthias


----------



## Matthias (27. Mai 2011)

Ah ja... gut dann habt ihr aber ne Kamera die eigentlich nicht nach Europa gehört .
Solange ihr mit NTSC nur am PC rummacht, kein Problem. Soll aber danach eine z.B. Kassette oder Fernseher aus der PAL-Welt verwendet werden, gibts hässliches gestotter. Dies weil die 29.97 Frames von NTSC unmöglich perfekt auf 25 Frames für PAL gebracht werden können. Da gibts sogar eine kleine Industrie die das teuer anbietet. Sieht trotzdem Sch* aus.


----------



## table1 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo Matthias,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort 
ALso wir haben die Cam im Media Markt gekauft haha 
(Hoffentlich bekommen wir bald mal mehr geld dann kauf ich mir ne gescheite HD cam)
Das ist unsere Cam: 
jvc everioS gz-ms100

joar, ist ja kein thema, wir können das Video dann ja in einem Passenden PAL format exportieren, das funktioniert...nur in PAL importieren geht nicht, denn dann kommt dieses blöde OFFLINE MEDIA.

mfg table1


----------

